# Mozart G minor String Quintet finale



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Just about the greatest movement in chamber music ever composed? Probably.






When I try to listen to it and follow the ideas it almost fries my brain, Mozart comes up with such a delicious theme and is playing with it in so many ways it defies belief. Whenever you think he's done and that's the end he comes up with another brilliant idea. Just absolutely amazing. Incredible. If there's a tour de force in Mozart's oeuvre it's this.

One of those things you can't understand how an ordinary human being could have created.


----------

